# MSI Wallpaper



## Torsten4MSI (4. März 2015)

Anbei ein neues Wallpaper


1920*1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3840*2160



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (4. März 2015)

Super, danke!


----------



## iTzZent (6. März 2015)

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Torsten4MSI (9. März 2015)

die hier hätte ich noch da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiesel201 (9. März 2015)

Da gefällt mir die erste doch am besten...


----------



## hAtE NeVeR dIeS (9. März 2015)

Hätte da hier noch die einen oder anderen:
MSI Wallpaper Contest

Ansonsten auch noch google:

https://www.google.de/search?safe=o....msedr...0...1ac..62.img..0.1.102.f3JKMThmyXo


----------



## wiesel201 (9. März 2015)

hAtE NeVeR dIeS schrieb:


> Hätte da hier noch die einen oder anderen:
> MSI Wallpaper Contest


Danke. Das Notebook mit dem Drachen kommt ja mal so richtig geil rüber...


----------



## iGameKudan (10. März 2015)

Wenn das nicht dieser fette Klotz wäre würde ich dir zustimmen. 

Sind aber schöne Wallpaper, neues Futter für mein MSI GE40 2OC.


----------



## chronic (11. März 2015)

Klasse wallpaper


----------



## Torsten4MSI (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Hintergrund zu unserem neuen X99A Godlike Gaming.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## wiesel201 (8. Juli 2015)

Danke, wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Tapetenwechsel auf meinem Desktop!


----------



## iTzZent (9. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön ! Danke Thorsten


----------



## Torsten4MSI (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

es gibt ein neues Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

